# Another New Zealander enters the fray



## David Donaldson (Dec 15, 2014)

Morning

Another nice day here in Wellington, it won't last.

I work as a soundtrack composer, and have done for nearly 25 years, before that I tried to make a living as a live musician as I wasn't good enough to be a pro surfer.

I'm in the lucky position of working with 2 others in a kind of composing partnership. I've always liked music as a group activity and even in soundtrack work I prefer it that way. (The whole being greater than the sum of its parts and all that) I work with Janet Roddick and Steve Roche under the name Plan 9. 
If you want to know what we do go here. www.plan9music.co.nz

We also make Kontakt sample instruments under the name MODWHEEL. After years of using sample libraries and making ones for our own use we reckon we've got to know what makes for a good usable library.
If you want to know about MODWHEEL go here. www.modwheel.co.nz

Here's a promo vid for our Double Bass Library, The Lowdown.
https://vimeo.com/102583817
The Lowdown is on special at the moment for $49
You really should get it.


----------



## IFM (Dec 15, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Carles (Dec 15, 2014)

That's great! I though I was the single V.I. composer in this city :D

And be optimistic man, even if not unusual having all four seasons in a single day at Wellington, yesterday was fine all day long (fingers crossed though).

I'm Spanish actually, but got hired by Weta Digital so I'm here 4 years already and having plans to stick around, so here an adoptive Wellingtonian.

After this Friday I'll get two weeks off, it would be great to meet some were and have a little chat!

If out of curiosity here my latest work

https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/set ... ingdom-wip

(the rest of the album coming soon)

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## David Donaldson (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow, that's some serious work that's gone into that Carles. Great stuff. 
We are probably neighbours of yours if you work at Weta, our studio is in Miramar across the road from Park Road Post. Feel free to come and visit early next year. We are there pretty much every day.


----------



## The Darris (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome to the party David!! It is never too late to show up. :D


----------



## David Donaldson (Dec 16, 2014)

It's called being fashionably late.


----------



## Carles (Dec 16, 2014)

David Donaldson @ Wed Dec 17 said:


> Wow, that's some serious work that's gone into that Carles. Great stuff.
> We are probably neighbours of yours if you work at Weta, our studio is in Miramar across the road from Park Road Post. Feel free to come and visit early next year. We are there pretty much every day.



Awesome, yes working in the old record press building and living also in Miramar, just up the hill at Nevay Road so 3-4 minutes in car from Park Road 
I'll definitely drop you a line or give you a call to find a proper time slot.

Soon,
Carles


----------

